# Eco Bee Box



## mahobee

Word to the wise....Stay far away from Eco Bee Box. The man can't run a business, can't handle packing and shipping, Kept my returns without issuing credit. Claimed my order was special order even though it was clearly on his website. I can go on. Do yourself a favor, stay far away!


----------



## mahobee

I keep my bee at my Lake house, and aesthetics mean something to me. When I first saw this product it had a unique look. In the end, it was all a big mistake. Nothing worse than paying up and getting inferior product. 

Go ahead, make fun all you want. At least I'm trying to be part of the solution, not the problem!


----------



## Barry

> Please limit threads to *"Praise" or "Problems"* with specific vendors and suppliers _you have personally experienced._


http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...pose-of-the-Consumer-Report-Forum-Please-Read


----------



## beehivestate

mahobee said:


> Word to the wise....Stay far away from Eco Bee Box. The man can't run a business, can't handle packing and shipping, Kept my returns without issuing credit. Claimed my order was special order even though it was clearly on his website. I can go on. Do yourself a favor, stay far away!


Clearly deceitful when no returns are ever given by anyone that I know of on special ordered equipment. Shipping too, is deceitful when the package leaves my door it is the responsibility of the shipping company and his gripe is with them not me. Never did he contact the shipper where insurance was paid on the package he received. As for the item being on my website, that too is deceitful as I have many text and emails showing his options he was deciding over.


----------



## beehivestate

Speculation on "metal condenses like crazy" as this is aluminum and it does not. It was used for decades in electrical wiring as it does not heat up or condense. Interesting a blogger is posting information they know very little about.


----------



## beehivestate

Another post the moderator is ignoring and is deceitful and wrong, and intended to be mean. Many items are new to the beekeeping industry and obviously have not been around 30 years. Langstroth invented his boxes and with the same ideology were not accepted fully until the late 1800's early 1900's. This entire reference should be removed Barry.


----------



## beehivestate

Jay, you never sent all the product back, only items damaged by shipping company or yourself in the car accident you claimed you had, yet it was insured. Had the package in your possession for a month prior to opening. I have never been paid for the items you were sent and requested, and damaged. You illegally filed for a refund while it was in transit and lied about it, so thus the police report of credit card fraud. Never have been paid to this day and he still has product.


----------



## mahobee

I notified you immediately of the damage, caused solely by your negligence and sloppiness. The items were packed without any protection whatsoever. I have a ups tracking confirmation for the returned goods, which you have never acknowledged. I have a long list of vendors that I have dealt with without any problem whatsoever. No complaints on either side. It's my obligation to point this out to fellow beekeepers so that they don't make the same mistake I did.


----------



## beehivestate

mahobee said:


> I notified you immediately of the damage, caused solely by your negligence and sloppiness. The items were packed without any protection whatsoever. I have a ups tracking confirmation for the returned goods, which you have never acknowledged. I have a long list of vendors that I have dealt with without any problem whatsoever. No complaints on either side. It's my obligation to point this out to fellow beekeepers so that they don't make the same mistake I did.


It was insured. You did not open it for a month. If it looked damaged, why wait a month? If damaged, why accept it from the carrier? You requested from your card company a refund, and denied it, while it was in transit. I filed a police report with the Murray City Police regarding credit card fraud, and it is still on file with your name listed. I have not been paid for this item yet! Should I include your text and emails here too? Bad business, hmm, yes it is!!


----------



## jmcumbo

I have to agree with the OP on this: stay away from Eco Bee Box. I ordered a TBH from him thinking it's a beautiful hive and would look nice in the yard. Big mistake. Here is my time line:

I purchased a TBH from Albert back on 2/22 and 4 days later he marked it shipped with a note stating it would ship within a week.
On 3/4 I sent him a msg asking when the hive was going to ship and telling him I needed it by April 1st when my bees were to arrive. He said no problem.
Sent him another msg on 3/12 to find out when it would ship and he stated he was working on it. Sent another msg on 3/15 asking for an update and was told he had emergencies and was still working on it. On 3/21 he told me it would ship that Tuesday, 3/24.
The hive didn't ship Tuesday, or Wednesday or Thursday. He states UPS picked it up Friday but the tracking # doesn't show anything at all. Either way, it wouldn't be here before tomorrow. When I called him out on his Eco Box chat page, amazingly the tracking # showed activity. The hive was picked up on 3/30 instead of 3/27 like he was telling everyone.

The hive arrived 4/6/2015, well past the 4/1 date I needed it by. Opened the box to find he packed a 100lb bee hive in packing peanuts. Not very adequate at all. Once I got the hive out of the box, I had to find all the wax strips which were just thrown in the box. One package of strips was crushed. Then I had to look for the wax that was suppose to come with the hive. Not there at all. After setting up the hive, my husband and I got a good look at it. There are wood cracks where quite a few screws are. This happens when you don't pre-drill the holes. One leg bracket was missing half the screws. There were no follower boards at all. And the copper top and window covers (upgrades he said he was doing with my hive) weren't there at all either. It's been one lie after another. This TBH is a piece of junk. The frames won't even stay hanging. If you bump the hive just slightly, the frames fall. How is that safe for bees? Albert has chosen to ignore any of these issues and has since blocked me on Facebook. He has absolutely horrible customer service and a huge God complex thinking his hives are the best out there. That can't be when you have no problems sending out junk.

Jeannie


----------



## mahobee

At least he used peanuts on yours, he used absolutely nothing packing mine! He's a lying, incompetent guy that should be avoided at all costs!


----------



## mahobee

Update: Albert acknowledged that he was paid, received the returned material, and then refused to either refund my money or replace the equipment. The man is an absolute crook


----------



## beehivestate

Mahobee was reported for credit card fraud. His credit card company finally released payment after 2 years. A police report was filed against him for credit card fraud with Murray Police in Utah. His product was sent, he cancelled the payment after it was shipped. It took 2 years to collect payment. He later claimed the package arrived damaged, but didn't contact Fedex regarding it, even though insurance was paid for. Interesting BeeSource feels this is the place for this to be discussed. 

Custom product ordered
Payment made via American Express
Product sent with insurance at my cost
Credit card payment cancelled
Product received by Jay Moskowitz
A month later he still had not paid for the product, claims then it is damaged
Demands replacement parts
2 years later American Express releases payment


----------



## beehivestate

His purchase was sent UPS 1ZF7720YP290011816 and while this package was being delivered, he notified his credit card company "American express" that this purchase was not authorized. He personally walked into the store at 5033 South Commerce Drive, Murray, Utah and authorized this special ordered item. It took two years of disputes with the card companies to finally be paid for this $795 transaction, insurance was included paid by Eco Bee Box. 

Against Bee Source blog "rules of conduct", this post should have Been deleted but instead the moderator Barry has allowed it to be circulated. This post has been a number 2 hit on google for the last few years. This post was retaliation against Eco Bee Box filing a police report for credit card fraud / and theft. This action was reported to the Murray City, Utah police department 4/24/2014. 

Additional product was sent 100% at my expense in hopes of "buying off" his posting. He agreed and gave me his address of in Mahopac, NY. Instead he kept the additional $700 copper hive as well, FedEx tracking 784687210241694, and said "go to hell", after he agreed to accept it and remove the post. 

Eco Bee Box has an A+ credit rating with the Better Business Bureau.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper

Was it Fedex or UPS? You can't keep your story straight. Frankly, your posts alone are enough to convince me that trying to do business with you would be a mistake.


----------

